

Should I Get an Arduino or a Raspberry Pi? - FOSSSquirrel
http://opensource.com/life/15/5/should-i-get-arduino-or-raspberry-pi

======
libc
They are both great platforms. The Pi can in theory do everything an Arduino
can while also allowing access to a full Linux based OS (or RISC, but I can't
comment on that). If you were limited to just one, I'd say to get the Pi just
because you can do more with it. The Pi is also better if you're more
interested in the software side of things.

In my opinion the Arduino is a bit more mature overall and has better
tutorials for beginners starting out in electronics. You can also use it with
Windows or OSX if Linux isn't your thing. Even if your long term goal is to do
electronics on the Raspberry Pi, I'd recommend getting an Arduino to learn on
because it is simpler and doesn't require Linux knowledge.

------
mhurd
OpenCV on PI2 is achievable. You ain't gonna get there with Arduino Amtel
microprocessors.

PI2 is a full environment and wee little quad-core + GPU power house and not
too bad for programming especially with wiringPI, but Arduino is simpler and
much more practical to learn stuff on. You can get kids in primary school
doing Arduino which is not really going to happen easily with PI.

Both are pretty cheap, but Arduino is cheaper.

------
wolfgke
Get a BeagleBone Black. ;-)

------
dennyshess
I prefer Arduino, but may be just cause i do very basic things :)

